# Suche nach Digitalcamera



## fungo (24. Juni 2003)

Also, ich weiß das es schon zu genüge von diesen Posts gibt, aber ich bin ein wenig unter Zeitdruck. Ich suche eine Cam die einige manuelle Einstellungen zulässt. Der Preisbereich liegt so bis 500 €. Wichtig ist außerdem, dass die Kamera möglichst leicht ist, denn ich fliege nächste Woche nach Brasilien und die wird dort mein stetiger Begleiter sein. Wenn ihr mir gut helfen könnt, gibt es ab dem 12.08 (dann bin ich wieder hier)auch schöne Bilderchen


----------



## Vitalis (24. Juni 2003)

Wenns in die Hemdtasche passen soll, die beste Kamera dafür: http://www.digitalkamera.de/Kameras/CanonDigitalIxus400.asp
Aber sie bietet kaum manuelle Einstellungen.

Die hier ist ein wenig größer, aber immer noch klein:
http://www.digitalkamera.de/Kameras/CanonPowerShotS45.asp
Wirklich super Bildqualität, bis zu A4-Abzügen läßt sie kaum Wünsche offen. Und im Unterschied zur Ixus gibt es auch zahlreiche manuelle Einstellmöglichkeiten. Beide Kameras findest Du bei http://www.guenstiger.de für unter 500 Euro.

Die Canon G3 bietet absolut sehr gute Bildqualität und übertrifft viele 5Megapixel-Kameras: http://www.guenstiger.de/gt/main.asp?produkt=309506
Viel manuelles gibts hier, aber sie ist nicht mehr die kleinste und liegt 60 Euro über 500. 

Die nächste ist fast schon eine SLR, bietet alle nur denkbaren Möglichkeiten und einen großen Zoombereich: http://www.guenstiger.de/gt/main.asp?produkt=191075 
Ist aber schon richtig groß und schwer. Außerdem kommt die Bildqualität nicht an die der anderen Kameras heran.


Also ich glaube die S45 wäre am passendsten, sie ist klein, leicht, sehr günstig zu bekommen und wirklich sehr gut. Du solltest noch beachten, daß die ersten 3 Kameras einen eigenen Akku haben. Wenn der leer ist, dann ist erstmal schluß mit fotografieren. Sag bescheid, ob Du lieber ne Kamera willst, die normale Mignon-Batterien/Akkus aufnimmt. Damit kann man weiter fotografieren, während der verbrauchte Akkusatz aufgeladen wird....
So eine Cam ist dann aber eventuell nicht mehr ganz so klein.

Vergiss außerdem nicht zusätzlich eine Speicherkarte zu kaufen


----------



## fungo (24. Juni 2003)

die finepix hast du ja. Die ist sicherlich ein wenig klobig. Die G3 habe ich schonmal getestet und war sehr zufrieden. Die FinePix ist zwar klobig, bietet aber etliche Funktionen. Ich glaube, ich werde mich zwischen der G3 und der Finepix entscheiden müssen. Kommt auch drauf an, ich würd am liebsten gleich ne 512 mb Speicherkarte nehmen.


----------



## Vitalis (24. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fungo _
> *die finepix hast du ja. Die ist sicherlich ein wenig klobig. Die G3 habe ich schonmal getestet und war sehr zufrieden. Die FinePix ist zwar klobig, bietet aber etliche Funktionen. Ich glaube, ich werde mich zwischen der G3 und der Finepix entscheiden müssen. Kommt auch drauf an, ich würd am liebsten gleich ne 512 mb Speicherkarte nehmen. *


Hm, Du wolltest doch ne kleine Kamera haben 
Also bei der S602 ist halt gut, daß man normale Mignon-Akkus nehmen kann und der sehr große Zoom. Ansonsten wie gesagt, sie liegt wie eine Spiegelreflex in der Hand und läßt sich auch so bedienen. Man kann damit echt alles anstellen  Im Sucher ist ein guter LCD-Bildschirm, der Dich auch bei Sonnenschein nicht verläßt, wie bei den anderen Cams. Du kannst dort die Fotos kontrollieren, z.B. nach jedem Schuß erstmal das Ergebnis anzeigen lassen und dann erst speichern. Hier ein Test: http://www.digitalkamera.de/Info/News/14/37.htm

Die Cam ist groß und nicht grad leicht, hier ein paar Fotos davon:
Foto 1 Foto 2 Foto 3 Foto 4
Das Objektiv ist hier durch einen Tubus geschützt, den man extra dazukauft. Muß man nicht, aber ich fühl mich deutlich wohler mit ihm  Man kann dann auch Filter benutzen. 

Aber ich muß Dich vor der Cam warnen... die hat eigentlich nur 3 Megapixel, dafür aber einen Super CCD Sensor. Die Sensorelemente sind wabenförmig angeordnet, wodurch die Cam immer! 6MP-Dateien erzeugt, also quasi interpoliert. Durch diese spezielle Anordnung hat man am Ende aber trotzdem rund 4 Megapixel Bildinformationen, laut manch Test sogar 4-5MP. 

Diese 6MP-Dateien sehen aber nicht so "sauber" aus, wenn sie direkt aus der Kamera kommen, weil sie eben interpoliert sind, was viele Leute zu stören scheint. Die Kamera schärft von sich aus auch zu stark nach, man sollte das abschalten, wodurch man dann aber recht weiche Fotos bekommt. Das alles läuft darauf hinaus, daß man nur dann optimale Ergebnisse bekommt, wenn man an den Fotos per Photoshop und co. Hand anlegt (auf richtige Größe bringen, nachschärfen usw.).  

Mich stört das nicht, weil ich sowieso jedes Foto optimiere, bevor es auf Papier ausbelichtet wird. Aber bei Dir könnte das anders aussehen...

Ehrlich gesagt würde ich sie jetzt nicht mehr kaufen. Sie ist nicht mehr die jüngste und bald irgendwann kommt die Nachfolgerin. Andererseits ist sie mittlerweile verdammt günstig geworden, hab mich fast erschrocken vorhin bei http://www.guenstiger.de  Bei der G3 würde mir allerdings der große Zoom fehlen, das schränkt bei der Bildgestaltung doch enorm ein...

Vielleicht noch ein kleiner Hinweis, daß nicht jede CompactFlash-Karte mit der Fuji funktioniert. Ich erwischte durch Glück eine passende (Toshiba, sehr günstig und schnell). Fuji empfiehlt Microdrives für die Kamera, ich selber hab eins mit 1GB. Funktioniert prima.

Achja.. die S602 kann mit einem 1GB-Microdrive 15 Minuten Video aufnehmen, und zwar in 640x480 (fast PAL-Auflösung) bei 30fps. Das ist besser als VideoCD-Qualität und kommt fast an VHS an. Das können nur Fuji-Kameras mit SuperCCD-Sensor


----------



## fungo (25. Juni 2003)

Was hälst du von dieser hier ? 

http://www2.guenstiger.de/gt/main.asp?produkt=277911


----------



## Vitalis (25. Juni 2003)

Ich persönlich mag Olympus-Digicams nicht, aber diese Kamera ist sicher ganz gut. Hier ein Test: http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/C40/C40A.HTM

Man kann damit mehr einstellen als mit der S45, vor allem hat man mehr Blenden zur Auswahl. Allerdings muß man die Blenden und Belichtugnszeiten glaube ich per Tastendruck einstellen, und nicht mit einem Drehrad, wie z.B. bei der S602. Lies Dir die Tests auf Imaging-Ressource durch und entscheide nach Deinen Anforderungen...


----------



## fungo (26. Juni 2003)

hast du noch irgendwelche Alternativen zur Auswahl ?


----------



## Vitalis (26. Juni 2003)

Hm, es gibt sicher Alternativen.. aber ich kann Dir jetzt keine Kameras nennen, über deren Güte ich gut bescheid weiß. Bei den Canons weiß ich halt, daß dort die Qualität stimmt.

Versuch doch mal hier gezielt die Auswahl nach Deinen Bedürfnissen einzugrenzen und zeig hier das Ergebnis.


----------



## fungo (29. Juni 2003)

Hab mich jetzt für die olympus Camedia 5050 entschieden, die ist zwar wesentlich teurer, entspricht aber allen Ansprüchen


----------



## Vitalis (29. Juni 2003)

Welche Merkmale der Cam haben Dich bewogen sie zu kaufen, anstatt z.B. die G3?


----------

